# Rahmen erstellen



## *commanda* (29. November 2001)

kann mir jemand erklären, wie man solche ausgefransten rahmen um ein bild erstellt. braucht man dafür ein plugin, oder geht das so??
...sorry, daß das foto so klein ist...aber ich denke, man kann erkennen, was ich meine.

danke.


----------



## kenshin (29. November 2001)

*hmmmmmm*

ein ähnliches Tut gibts bei den Tutorialen zu PS. Viel Erfolg


----------



## surgeFX (29. November 2001)

joa ..und wenne kein bock has erzn tut zu suchn dann ziehse oder machs dir einfach n paar dirt brushes und mals ebn n rahmen um das pic... is echt supa einfach...surge


----------

